# Update



## novice (Jul 21, 2004)

VERY new to the forum, so cut me a little slack if there is a typo or 2.

Was out on Audobon this last Saturday. 2nd ice access from 83 through the cattails. Ice is good. There is a good driving path and around 16-19 inches of ice. We drove my 3/4 ton crew cab on the ice no problem.

Fishing was okay, was in a tourney during the day (1-14" walleye, and 2 little perch). Fish turned on around 4 and shut off for us around 6:30. Fished in 25-30'. Guys close to us were in 15-20 feet and did better than us. We got 8, they got 10.

Overall good fishing. If you are going out go in the afternoon and plan on leaving around 630, unless you are going to stay till 10-12 at night. Fish are virtually non-existent from 7-10.

Good luck! If anyone is looking for more detailed info, let me know.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

last saturday I went ice fishing at Audubon and I did pretty well with walleyes and some perch. It was beautiful day and my little boy love it and went on atv with sled to take a ride on ice and it is between 16-17 inches thick... by the way one of ice house and man got blew gas fire on his face and ice house closer to us . My friend from Pastior heard and went over to him him.. guess what... he is fine but no hair left on his head ,eyebrown, and arms ... lucky Good luck


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Saturday was good, moved my house closer to the 83 embankment at Totten Trail. Pulled 4 1lb + eyes and 3 small perch, all between 4 and 7:30 in 25-28 ft.

Went out sunday and couldnt even hardly mark a fish, much less catch one, had 2 small bites, each time on the minnow only, never got the hook.

Skipped monday, was out this morning and did well again, 3 eyes and 6 perch.


----------



## novice (Jul 21, 2004)

Friend of mine went out yesterday. North side, he didn't know the exact spot, but I gather it was by 3 mile. Anyway, lots of perch and only 1 good walleye. that was later in the afternoon too. They drove on, so ice must still be okay? Cooler weather this week should help things out.

Plan on hitting the refuge side this saturday or sunday. If anyone has any info, let me know! Thanks


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

ice has not deteriorated, but it hasnt improved either. this week should put a few inches on.

I drilled some new holes outside the house on saturday afternoon. still 14" of clear ice. Theres even snow on the ice yet it some places.


----------

